# Feeding SVS sub higher frequencies (above 200Hz)...?



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all,

I was wondering what would happen if a frequency higher than 200Hz was fed into an SVS sub via the RCA input? When hooking up the analogs from an HD-DVD player to my amp, I accidentally reversed the center and sub cables. As a result, the center channel information was sent to the sub and vice versa. It was only driven this way for a couple of minutes before I realized something was seriously wrong. I then tested the channels with the DVE test tones (pink noise, well below reference), and found my mistake. My question is, could I have damaged the sub in any way (and also the center channel by sending it the LFE info)? Thanx!


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

definitely not. worry about your center channel, the sub will be fine.

manufacturers regularly ask customers to plug directly to source when troubleshooting the sub.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Bang-on, Mike. The subwoofer can't be harmed by high frequency input. The amp has an internal low pass filter starting around 330 Hz, so it won't play much higher than about 500 Hz anyway.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanx, Guys! The scene was at the beginning of "I am legend", which is mostly dialog (very little bass anyway), but the dialog was extremely muddy and muffled (which is why I knew something was wrong). I also noticed my BFD lighting up with every spoken word, but heard no corresponding bass output. As for the center channel, wouldn't the internal crossover keep the low stuff from the tweeter, and the midrange drivers would just reproduce what they could (and leave the lower stuff alone) without damage?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Vader said:


> As for the center channel, wouldn't the internal crossover keep the low stuff from the tweeter, and the midrange drivers would just reproduce what they could (and leave the lower stuff alone) without damage?


Yes and no, as you can still overdrive the drivers if pushed hard but the good news is if you dont hear anything wrong when using the center channel then most likely no damage was done.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanx, Tony!


----------

